# PowerZone-Netzteil: Lüfter rattert



## ohdehbeh (1. Januar 2020)

*PowerZone-Netzteil: Lüfter rattert*

Hallo,

kurz vor Weihnachten habe ich mir fürr einen weiteren Rechner in meiner Sammlung ein "PowerZone 650W"-Netzteil gekauft.

Schon bei Erstinbetriebnahme bin ich direkt an einem Rattergeräusch hängengeblieben, das (nach Stilllegung aller sonstigen Lüfter im Rechner) vom Netzteil kam / kommen musste. Der freundliche Support hat mir prompt ein Austauschnetzteil geschickt, das ich nun einbauen konnte - und siehe da: Es hört sich exakt genauso an.

Nachdem dies nun nicht mein erstes be quiet-Netzteil ist (bei meinen anderen Netzteilen hört man (im schlimmsten Fall) ein leises Rauschen, wenn man mit den Ohren nahe rangeht). Dass das so "normal", glaube ich daher nicht. Den Fehler würde ich ja auch gerne bei mir ausschließen wollen, aber viel falsch machen beim Netzteil-Einbau kann man ja nun auch nicht (jedenfalls nicht in dem Sinne, dass es sich so äußert). Das Teil ist in einem be quiet Pure Base 600 montiert, liegt dort gummiert auf und ist ansonsten mit den vier mitgelieferten Schrauben am Gehäuse fixiert.

Habe das Geräusch mit dem Handy aufgenommen. Das Grundrauschen kommt vom üfterstrom, aber das "Rattern" ist m.E. auch durchaus vernehmbar. 

Gofile - File sharing platform, anonymous and free

Damit leben möchte ich eigentlich nicht bei einem 100,- EUR-Netzteil.

(Hinweis an be quiet: Habe das, wenn auch kürzer, schon per Email geschrieben)


----------



## ohdehbeh (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: PowerZone-Netzteil: Lüfter rattert*

Ich ergänze mich mal selbst: Es kommt definitiv vom Lüfter. Kann der nicht drehen, ist das Geräusch auch nicht da


----------



## be quiet! Support (7. Januar 2020)

*AW: PowerZone-Netzteil: Lüfter rattert*

Hallo ohdehbeh,

hier sollten wir das Netzteil austauschen.
Ich gehe davon aus dass du schon eine Antwort per Mail bekommen hast?

VG

Marco


----------

